# Where to start with extensive study



## passingpilgrim (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

If one was going to give advice to a believer who is not new to the faith but want edification, where would you recommend starting? This person asked me because they want to do in-depth study of the book and and take as long as needed to study the book.

Maybe a listing of what books of the bible and in what order?

thanks!


----------



## Andres (Jan 10, 2011)

Could you please clarify your question? Are you asking for a book recommendation or are you asking what book of the bible they might study? I don't think simply studying the order of the books of the bible would be especially edifying but I think I am not understanding you properly.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 10, 2011)

If you're asking what book of the Bible, a good answer really requires more information about the specific person. Where does this person need to grow in understanding? In repentance? The answers to these questions will dictate the best pastoral recommendation.


----------



## passingpilgrim (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Andrew I was talking about which book of the Bible would be a good start. If you have an idea of which book and than can think of some supplementary books that might be helpful that would be great. He does not have a seminary education but he is very sharp and a deep thinker.

Hi Jack. They are a ministry leader. I was thinking of recommending the pastoral epistles, but was not sure if that would be a good place for them. They are wanting to grow in leadership and guidance of their Sunday School class and those they minister to.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jack K (Jan 11, 2011)

I tend to want to make sure, first of all, that every one of my teachers is well-grounded in the doctrines of grace and appreciative of God's grace in their own life. Teaching ministries often attract people who feel like they have it all together (or need to be all together). And such people are inclined to teach devoid-of-grace, "what-you-must-do" lessons to others, especially to kids. This can do damage.

So perhaps the place for a teacher to start is in Galatians. Not so much for practical instruction on teaching itself, but to become better grounded as a person who lives the reality of grace in their life, resisting temptations to fall back into legalism (or teach it!). We need that kind of teacher first of all, even more than we need those who are technically gifted to teach.

Of course, that may not fit this particular teacher's spiritual condition at all. But it's true of many, and is the first thing I would check.


----------



## passingpilgrim (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Jack! That is great insight and advice


----------

